# We ate coyote



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

So I went out to continue working on pete's atv this time he had a surprise waiting for me- he shot a yote from his bedroom window near the poultry barn. (I love going there, never a dull moment)

It was a fairly big yote, around 50lbs. He hit him right in the head and neck with buckshot the carcass was maybe five hours old I was like yo- let's eat it. His cousin Galen was all about it, like yep let's do it up! So we got online with our phones and looked up dog recipes. You would be *shocked* at how many we found.

So we got all the bodywork off with a little finagling, took the tank off all that got her stripped down then cleaned the carcass. CAREFULLY. Oh so carefully. BY this time we were about two sheets to the wind constantly laughing as we butchered the dog, we agreed on a recipe from Korea that looked good- lemongrass dog. We were like (%*^% it! we're doing this.

Lemongrass, fish sauce, salt, lime juice, lime zest for the finish, sugar. We had his mom run to the store and damned if she didn't find exactly the stuff with a bonus- szechuan peppercorns it was all there at the asian section. We had to make due with the dried lemongrass powder but hey what do you want.

We marinated a leg for about three hours while we set up some trap sets, some various meaty bits like the cheek meat and loins. We came back it looked even worse than before- tinged with white, kinda like beef or lamb with a fattyness to it. It called for stiry frying and I know my wokking but when he brought out a discada (big cowboy wok with a propane burner under it) I was like ok this I can work with.

We set to it under duress of another couple beers and I start cooking. We're dreading it but laughing our asses off. I will omit the many racial epithets and stupid Asian impressions we did. I was calling myself hop-sing.

So it hits this gorgeous wok-thing sizzling like hell, I start doing my hibachi chef impersonation slapping around the spatula and toss in broccoli, onions, bean sprouts and bell pepper. start stirring it around and whoa. Even his mom (who was horrified) was like damn that smells good. His dad was laughing his ass off as I pulled a Martin Yan on that shit.

Finish up with a hit of soy sauce, lay it out on some plates ok. We're at this point like hell why not so we try it.

It was so friggin good y'all, I cleaned my plate and pete did too. It was like beef or something very tender very tasty. All of us remarked on how palatable it was. We did detect on a few fatty morsels a kinda off-putting skunky flavor aftertaste but Galen totally nailed it when he goes "It's like duck". It was, it was a dark meat with a very delicate texture. I am imagining the dog shit note we were tasting was due to the bulk of it being that back leg. But just the same it overall was a winner.

Survival food? Totally! Fat content? There. Flavor? There. Hard to cook? Not at all. Do it again? You bet. Very eye opening but the founding fathers ate several dogs during the war and as mike put it- hell if they ate it can't be half bad. It really wasn't. If I had put that in front of you and not said what it was, one would think it's beef. We all laughed that maybe we'd ate it before and not known it. All Asian bashing aside it was an eye opener, I tossed out five carcasses I probably could have eaten.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I ain't that hungry, . . . yet.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

No_One said:


> I rather see people eat their kill than laugh at it and not eat it like most do. Kill it quick. Get rid of the uneadible respectfully.
> 
> Makes me lose faith in the human race more when they dont eat what they kill.


I am not eating every possum, groundhog, or armadillo I kill. Or snake. 
And if I catch my neighbor's dog after my chickens or goats, I'm not eating him, either.

Guess I lost your respect, huh?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I had a Vietnamese mama-san tell me the best tasting dogs were small, about 20 pounds, and black in color.

But then, they also boiled up fish heads that had been set out in the sun for a couple of days to get ripe to make fish sauce for their cooking.
Anyone who has ever smelled nouc mam cooking could tell you that's some nasty stuff. 
Right, Dwight??


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

No_One said:


> I personally have no problem with killing things in self defense.
> 
> But generally a opossum is gonna be a opossum, a groundhog is gonna be a groundhog, an armadillo is goinna be a armadillo, and a snake is gonna be a snake. They do what they do to survive, because they do not have a grocery store to go get food from.
> 
> ...


^^ Vegan PETA member.^^ Watches and donates to the animal cruelty commercials on TV


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

No_One said:


> If you can read English


no puedo leer en inglés


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Leon, you are a hoot and I really enjoy your posts when you visit a friend.

I ate dog once out in CA. It was a Mexican meal but not particularly good in my opinion. Stringy, with little fat and a bit of an off flavor but I was hungry and it was the only food available. A Mexican friend was also there and he later said it was so stringy because it was an older small dog, the larger dogs were much more tender.
Anyway keep up the fun posts. @Leon


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I ate my buddies mini doberman that his wife and friends cooked for us. I wondered what happened to the dog.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@no one:

Tell ya what, crotchbite, when I get off the road to fight, we can discuss this. U til then, you live your life, I'll live mine, and you can go take a flying f at a rolling donut.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Leon said:


> So I went out to continue working on pete's atv this time he had a surprise waiting for me- he shot a yote from his bedroom window near the poultry barn. (I love going there, never a dull moment)
> 
> It was a fairly big yote, around 50lbs. He hit him right in the head and neck with buckshot the carcass was maybe five hours old I was like yo- let's eat it. His cousin Galen was all about it, like yep let's do it up! So we got online with our phones and looked up dog recipes. You would be *shocked* at how many we found.
> 
> ...


I have pretty good info its also very tasty to be smoked up a short while and then wrapped up in the Noo Yawk Crutch (aka tinfoil) with butter half a beer and onons and allowed to chuckle away on a low fire till it dies and gives up. It was a practical joke thing but the eaters thought was tasty until the jokester showed them the three legged coyote carcass.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I have pretty good info its also very tasty to be smoked up a short while and then wrapped up in the Noo Yawk Crutch (aka tinfoil) with butter half a beer and onons and allowed to chuckle away on a low fire till it dies and gives up. It was a practical joke thing but the eaters thought was tasty until the jokester showed them the three legged coyote carcass.


Ohhhh!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Leon,you better stay away from my dog!.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Leon,you better stay away from my dog!.


don't WORRY I'm ALL OUT OF LEMONGRASS!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> @no one:
> 
> Tell ya what, crotchbite, when I get off the road to fight, we can discuss this. U til then, you live your life, I'll live mine, and you can go take a flying f at a rolling donut.





No_One said:


> Dont worry cum dumpster. Ill be here. Say when.


Gather around boys ... we got us a bonafide pissin' contest a fixin' to kick off! Who you got your money on ... crotchbite or cum dumpster? :vs_lol:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

No_One said:


> I personally have no problem with killing things in self defense.
> 
> But generally a opossum is gonna be a opossum, a groundhog is gonna be a groundhog, an armadillo is goinna be a armadillo, and a snake is gonna be a snake. They do what they do to survive, because they do not have a grocery store to go get food from.
> 
> ...


1. I have a Pyrenees to protect the goats. I called my dog off the neighbors dog so the german shepherd dog wouldn't be killed. I have warned the neighbor, and so has the sheriff. Good enough for me. 
2. I do keep my personal garden under good fence that rabbits can't get in.
3. Plant and extra for the animals? What kind d of friggin Disney movie you watching? ***** will decimate a corn patch. They don't take a neighbourly share.
4. I said I wasn't going to every one I killed. (Well...no to a possum) but spare me the wasted meat routine. ****, groundhog, and armadillo are fair food if I or the guy leasing my pasture want them.

So, most regulars around here know my credentials, what's yours, other than being a jizz gurgling gutter slut that wants to preach the gospel of PETA?

And the countdown to me getting banned starts......now.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The damned possums play hell with my chicks and ducklings. The roosters keep them away from the hens, but they got in my feed sheds and the brooders. Now I have the brooders under lock but I still don't like to chance it. And dog has been on possum patrol too. She's been a help since we gave her access to the poultry yard.

By the way, when you go to kiss my ass, that's a hemorrhoid, not an everlasting gobstopper. So don't get too excited.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Ah. I figured it would be convenient for you to kiss if I stood at the top of the stairs when you came up out of your mommy's basement.

Possums climb.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Over the top of the fence is where they climb, not through a hole, pizzle licker.
And I've tried electric around d the top. I was sure that would work. So far, my best weapon has been allowing the Pyrenees run of everything. Haven't had a predator problem in months now. Well for the most part...lost one chicken to a ****, lost one **** to the dog. Bitch collects trophies and presents them to me like a cat...

What the hell is with the werewolf SS stuff? In to alt history, basement boy?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Screw it. We already derailed the thread.

What kind of alt history?

Bolshevik scum he says..sheesh...next he'll be shipping g out his space Marines...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Wife caught a possum in one of the hen's laying boxes stealing eggs. She always carries a 38 Special snubnose in her pocket. You know what? A CCI shot shell to the face from 5 feet and it was lights out for the possum. She shot 3 more times to make sure (been living with a combat vet too long, I guess).

Oh, No One, I don't have to take any crap from anyone, so keep in mind I'm one of the Keepers of the Ban Hammer.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> @*no one* :
> 
> Tell ya what, crotchbite, when I get off the road to fight, we can discuss this. U til then, you live your life, I'll live mine, and you can go take a flying f at a rolling donut.


 Please refrain from bickering or being rude to other members if you have any questions please read our forum guidelines


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No_One said:


> Its ok. I dont cry about it. Lets move on.


Yeah, like Antifa.

I think you'd better cool your jets. You just mouthed off at one of the finest people I know. Make one more remark and you're a gone ass. It's up to you. I really don't care.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Leon said:


> So I went out to continue working on pete's atv this time he had a surprise waiting for me- he shot a yote from his bedroom window near the poultry barn. (I love going there, never a dull moment)
> 
> It was a fairly big yote, around 50lbs. He hit him right in the head and neck with buckshot the carcass was maybe five hours old I was like yo- let's eat it. His cousin Galen was all about it, like yep let's do it up! So we got online with our phones and looked up dog recipes. You would be *shocked* at how many we found.
> 
> ...


Great thread. I would not eat a coyote yet, but I think with more encouragement this is possible.. The choice of Asian spices is probably what made it palatable...mammalian predators have fat on their bodies that does not taste good. I have tried bear and it was ok, although the meat was slightly skunky as you put it. I wonder if this had anything to do with the animals body releasing cortisol during its death. It may have felt hunted.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

No_One said:


> I personally have no problem with killing things in self defense.
> 
> But generally a opossum is gonna be a opossum, a groundhog is gonna be a groundhog, an armadillo is goinna be a armadillo, and a snake is gonna be a snake. They do what they do to survive, because they do not have a grocery store to go get food from.
> 
> They aint like a "brotha"...whose gonna break in your house, rape your wife while youre gagged and forced to watch, and kill her and your family.


Have you actually ever been in the wilderness, much less lived there?

My house is about 35 miles from the nearest stoplight and about 75 miles from the nearest city. Yotes, mountain lions, javelina and rattlesnakes... they get put down immediately, without remorse. And no, I do not eat them because buzzards gotta eat; same as me.



No_One said:


> If you have problems with animals going in your garden..you can make deterrents. You cant expect to have a big garden and have no animals to bother it. You cant expect to have a chicken/goats roam free and some animal not chase it and kill it. Build an electric fence and put down enough to where a dog wont dig under it. Put some mules in there as well to protect the goats...many people dont think about mules and how theyre territorial.


You are obviously an absolute moron that has no idea about anything. Do you have any idea how expensive simple agricultural fencing is? I do. I just had a bunch put up. It is about $4.50 a FOOT! That is not electric. That is simple 4"x2" mesh. That means if you are fencing off a simple 10 acre plot, you are looking at over $20K! Do the math if you are capable. Electric is even more and that is not digging down. At least triple the price for digging it down - plus electicity.

You "know it all" asshats really piss me off!



No_One said:


> You protect your investments humanely...shoot the dog with a pellet gun or paint ball gun or tell your sorry ass neighbor about their dog.


"Protect your investments humanely? - That is called being a good shot dumbass.



No_One said:


> People think that they can live in the middle of the woods and have no problem with animals...well theyre ****ing retarded.
> 
> Generally old folks planted enough food in their gardens for themselves as well as the animals.
> 
> You would take advantage of situations if you had nothing to eat wouldnt you?


No. People like you think you can "live in harmony" with nature and "commune" with it. You can only keep nature at bay, or be consumed by it.

Maybe you should spend some time outside of your state or federal run "Ranger Rick" campgrounds living in the real wilderness and you might get a clue, dumbass.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the best part you can shot them 24-7 almost year around no bag limit and use weapon of choice in most states - got to love the yotes-i usually grind it down to burger and make chili and hamburger helper stuff out of them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No_One said:


> Dont worry..me and him already talked it over....FYI.


No, we didn't.

The only problem I have here is your choice of words in an open part of this forum that can be accessed by everyone. To include women & children (yes, we have young members).
Other than that, post away.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

No_One said:


> Stop having fantasies...IM NOT YOUR BUTT PIRATE- Sir Ramalot. Your mom probably films you getting that Dirty Sanchez done...."thats my boy".
> 
> Yeah I know they climb and if you know they climb then fix the hole...since your good with holes.





Coastie dad said:


> Over the top of the fence is where they climb, not through a hole, pizzle licker.
> And I've tried electric around d the top. I was sure that would work. So far, my best weapon has been allowing the Pyrenees run of everything. Haven't had a predator problem in months now. Well for the most part...lost one chicken to a ****, lost one **** to the dog. Bitch collects trophies and presents them to me like a cat...
> 
> What the hell is with the werewolf SS stuff? In to alt history, basement boy?





Leon said:


> Please refrain from bickering or being rude to other members if you have any questions please read our forum guidelines





Inor said:


> Have you actually ever been in the wilderness, much less lived there?
> 
> My house is about 35 miles from the nearest stoplight and about 75 miles from the nearest city. Yotes, mountain lions, javelina and rattlesnakes... they get put down immediately, without remorse. And no, I do not eat them because buzzards gotta eat; same as me.
> 
> ...


All the above ^^ cracks me up and made me smile!!!:vs_laugh:

This below though is shocking that you use such language here general prepper survival forum. I talk like this quite often but hardly ever here on PF outside the cursing and spitting forum. I am also shocked that this thread hasn't been cleaned up or moved to the cursing and spitting forum especially after several mods have posted in it. Did I make a mistake and log in the the wild wild west forum this morning or is this the shopping mall prepper forum? Im soooo confused.

*Quoted post deleted due to language*


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

No_One said:


> Well forgive me..I have deep hatred for things. It gets the best of me.


You have a "deep hatred of things" you know nothing about. - Typical liberal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No_One said:


> Dont worry..me and him already talked it over....FYI.


Good to hear.

And, FYI, look up a few posts from here. You'll see your F-bombing post is no longer visible. Don't do that, again.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

:banstick::banstick::banstick::banstick::vs_bananasplit::vs_bananasplit::vs_bananasplit::vs_bananasplit::!:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

If I had to, I would bust a cap on a dog and eat it, or a cat as far as that goes. So eating a coyote is OK with me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Haven't hunted in a long, long time. Work gets in the way of a lot of fun things.

Around here, though, we are being overrun by coyotes and wild boar. Back woods friends drop them as quickly as they can. They let people know what nights they are going to drop them, so anyone interested can come and pick up whatever they want. The rest are discarded.

Animal control is necessary.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No_One said:


> My issue with that is like I stated before in my area.
> 
> Our farmer complains that there are too many deer eating his crop yet our hunter complains there isnt deer but a lot of coyotes. Like who the hell do I believe?
> 
> ...


Yes, those evil, European settlers were soooo stupid, says someone who judges them based on what he thinks he knows in 2017.

They weren't "released" as you would suggest. They didn't bring them all the way from Europe for some sort of ecological experiment. They were food. Yes, they escaped, but the settlers didn't simply set them loose and then trot down to the local supermarket.

Regardless, the problem is here in Southeast Alabama, and it is a very destructive problem and it is a hard one to combat. Hogs are not stupid, they learn and are hard to fool. They are prolific breeders and enough of them can't be tracked, trapped and killed.

Coyotes. We have more than enough, thank you. Neither pets, poultry, goats or sheep are safe from a pack of coyotes. Some of the methods of catching and killing them are loathsome, to me, but I understand their frustration. One friend came up with a beautiful plan. He has Irish Wolfhounds, now. A coyote has no chance against one of them. He's raising them for others, now.

As far as deer hunters never seeing as many deer as they'd like, nothing new. Until every hunter gets that trophy deer, they'll never be happy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

No_One said:


> I despise when people blow them up with tannerite just to get a laugh. Waste of meat.


Thats is the most fun way to destroy some hogs. Whats better than ground pork flying thru the air? Nothing!

Next best method is helicopter hog hunts with fully automatic weapons. And if you don't like pork let them porkers lay on the ground so the yotes can eat them.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

No_One said:


> Why do that and waste what you and your family can eat? Because you have money?
> 
> But yet you want coyotes dead.
> 
> Sometimes I question human existance.


Yeah Im as rich as operator6

Do you eat all the pests you kill? 
When was the last time you ate the mouse or the rat you put the squeeze on?

Did you eat the grubs you killed in the lawn instead of using grub x pesticide?

How about mosquitoes did you fry them up after fogging the yard ?

Or how about grounds hogs you killed that are tearing up your soybean field did you eat those too?

How bout the **** you snuffed out that you caught in you attic that was crapping all over up there keeping you up all night?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

No_One said:


> Rats, I feed them to cats so they get fed since the cat is domesticated and most of the time relies on humans to feed it. Sometimes I force it back outside alive.
> 
> Dont bother with grubs. Dont really use pesticides.
> 
> ...


Right! Sheer brilliance above ^^^^


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

No_One said:


> Nah, I dont kill unless I really have to.
> 
> And it's "shear".


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

No_One said:


> Why do that and waste what you and your family can eat?


A good hog hunt will produce more meat than you could eat in a year. But to keep the hogs at least slightly under control and limit the damage they do you need to hunt at least monthly. I don't necessarily agree with blowing the hogs up but a dead hog is a dead hog no matter how it is put down. I'm thankful we don't have hogs here yet but they are pretty bad less than 60 miles from here and I dread the day when they get in my area.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

When I first got stationed in Greece, I went out and had "Skiloki Souvlaki" not knowing what it was. Skilos is dog. In fact I had dog there several times, it was not bad.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

No_One said:


> Theres a think called a community food bank. Give what you have left..or call a friend....or pass the bacon on to a Jew and Muslim and let them taste it.


I'll tell you what, Next time we've got a few spare hogs I'll give you a call and you can spend an entire day butchering and taking it to the food bank. That's a day per hog so maybe you should plan on camping out onsite for a few days.

I'd suggest that you take your foolish ideas somewhere else because it's obvious you don't have any hands on experience.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No_One said:


> Nah, I dont kill unless I really have to.
> 
> And it's "shear".


Nope, sorry. Hawg used the correct word. 
You can look it up, don't simply take my word for it.

Hey, Hawg!! Associated Press headline yesterday: "More than 160 coyotes killed as hunt continues in state". 
Georgia is over run with song dogs, so the Georgia DNR has a contest - winners can have a chance to win a lifetime sporting license through a raffle. "Each kill counts as an entry in the monthly raffle."
This is in addition to the DNR estimated 75,000 coyotes killed by deer hunters each deer season.

They are right around our property also, but I keep my chickens behind enough fence. Besides, the feral cats are easy pickin's for them.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nope, sorry. Hawg used the correct word.
> You can look it up, don't simply take my word for it.
> 
> Hey, Hawg!! Associated Press headline yesterday: "More than 160 coyotes killed as hunt continues in state".
> ...


A dead yote is a good yote.

He must be going to shear a sheep. Darn sheep herders!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Leon is salivating right now...
:vs_laugh:
View attachment 46890


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You silly hog hunters .... this is how we hunt them in Texas:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> You silly hog hunters .... this is how we hunt them in Texas:


That's AWESOME!!!!

We do that in AZ too but our helichoppers are equipped with Ma Deuce. :tango_face_grin:

I guess that is why they say Arizona is where the West begins and Texas is where the East peters out. :shock:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No_One said:


> Theres a think called a community food bank. Give what you have left..or call a friend....or pass the bacon on to a Jew and Muslim and let them taste it.


There's a "think" called a community food bank?

Please, leave grammar policing to the professionals.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> There's a "think" called a community food bank?
> 
> Please, leave grammar policing to the professionals.


That is food bank that exists only in your mind....


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> You silly hog hunters .... this is how we hunt them in Texas:


Have you seen the proposal to hunt hogs from hot air balloons? It's like HEY I'M A HUNT'N HOGS FROM A BALLOON! AAAAH I'M DEAD!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well this has to be one of those "miss can't be wrong" people!!!
well if the hogs were introduced 400 years ago according to you then extermination shouldn't be a factor they simply shouldn't be ---right? and just for some FYI the honey bee is also not a natural it was introduced when the first settlers came across the pond.
and don't go on the killer bee BS that is a whole nuther box of crackers and I don't care if I can't spell.
coyotes and hogs are pests in areas they have over populated we are not total dumb azz's ,boy or girl ! when the population of these critters and that is if it ever  get's back to normal balance then hunter or poachers or what ever you choose to call them will settle down.
and this self righteous spew is ridiculous on so many levels dude if everyone in the world thought like you we wouldn't be having 7 pages of what in the world is this back and forth stuff just to justify some one trying a new flavor that they killed cleaned BBQ'd and ate-I say wow that's kind of cool and I do and will continue to eat coyote no matter how much it gross's ya all out.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We Texans like sipping wine and dining on finger food while blasting the 5 little piggies to hell.

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...pproves-hunting-feral-hogs-by-hot-air-balloon


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> We Texans like sipping wine and dining on finger food while blasting the 5 little piggies to hell.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...pproves-hunting-feral-hogs-by-hot-air-balloon


What would John Wayne do?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Shoot the Balloon. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would prefer something more lethal and intense but when it comes down to it, here in Texas, a dead pig is a dead pig.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

This explains everything.... Freakin Pup! A whole 26 years young still crapping yellow... geesh ! He must be gifted to be so smart by the age of 26



No_One said:


> 10-4. Gotcha.
> 
> -26 yrs old


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> This explains everything.... Freakin Pup! A whole 26 years young still crapping yellow... geesh ! He must be gifted to be so smart by the age of 26


I'll bet he has a whole wall of Participation Trophies at home in his mom's basement...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> I'll bet he has a whole wall of Participation Trophies at home in his mom's basement...


Yeah 5th place for the 100 yard dash and the ride the pony on the leash at the cider mill.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

No_One said:


> Nah, I got a one of them swings that you bound up women on..like your mum...she loves it...she says im young and hung.


Oh I gotta feeling you shouldn't have said that...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Mum... you aren't American, are you?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No_One said:


> I just say mum to mock the British


Don't make fun of the Brits, now. Those poor people are being killed left and right by those evil Joooooooos!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No_One said:


> Yeah, ISIS is funded by Israel...thats why you havent seen bunch of Jews killed.
> 
> Just Westerners and lots of Muslims


I had a sneaking suspicion Obama is a Jooo!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No_One said:


> No..just a Zionist tool like most Presidents are..
> View attachment 46994


Ah, even though he was a buddy to the Guardian Council and has placed not only Israel but the rest of the Middle East and Europe in danger, he is a Zionist tool.
That explains why he bowed to the Saudi king and then stabbed him in his back!

Your line of reasoning is convoluted, but I think I can connect the dots, think backward and arrive at some location!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The thread is about dead coyotes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No_One said:


> Its part of the agenda Sheep.
> 
> Make Israel look like the victim..
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's it, Goat. Placing Israel in existential danger is a great way of making it looking like a victim.nothing screams _victim_ like a couple nuclear weapons vaporizing 90% of a country.
Thanks. I didn't realize just how diabolical those Joooos really are. They are willing to be burned out of existence to prove Nazis right.

You are so brilliant and at half my age, knowledge and experience! Glad you are here!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> The thread is about dead coyotes.


Not anymore. It's about the Young Neo Nazi Club, now. We'll be burning books and baking evil Jooooos in a little while.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Save a yote, bake a Jooooooo!!!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

*Coyote Jerky*












> Here is what you'll need:
> One coyote, freshly harvested. A local trapper may be able to provide you with one if you don't hunt or trap, yourself.
> Sharp knife
> Rope or skinning gambrel, to string up the animal for preparation
> ...


Coyote Jerky: 4 Steps (with Pictures)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My buddy was telling about how his wolfhound kills coyotes. They chase it down, lie on top of it and clamp its massive jaws on the coyote's neck. Sometimes the head stays on the body, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> My buddy was telling about how his wolfhound kills coyotes. They chase it down, lie on top of it and clamp its massive jaws on the coyote's neck. Sometimes the head stays on the body, sometimes it doesn't.


Dayum those are some big dogs!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


>


Hey man, nice shot!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Dayum those are some big dogs!


My buddy says they eat as much as one might expect, but they are well worth it. Big coyote problem.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Hey man, nice shot!


LOL not me but its funny how I grabbed that vid and its put out by Hawg and sons LMAO! They stole my name! I guess me and the boys will have to start a BBQ youtube channel instead of a hunting channel now.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yeah, that's it, Goat. Placing Israel in existential danger is a great way of making it looking like a victim.nothing screams _victim_ like a couple nuclear weapons vaporizing 90% of a country.
> Thanks. I didn't realize just how diabolical those Joooos really are. They are willing to be burned out of existence to prove Nazis right.
> 
> You are so brilliant and at half my age, knowledge and experience! Glad you are here!


This brash young gun with an opinion on everything reminds me of someone ......


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> This brash young gun with an opinion on everything reminds me of someone ......


As a wise man once said: "It's not that he doesn't know anything. He just knows so much that is wrong."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coyote is just another dog. Now I am not serving up my pet for dinner, I have in other countries been feed dog. Coyote will like not be on the menu here even after SHTF.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

No_One said:


> I am not a tool nor a sheep


That's open to debate...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I vote he's a tool. But even a sheep, like a tool, has its uses.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Maybe he's a sheep that's a tool?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

No_One said:


> *I am not a tool nor a sheep and dont believe everything I hear at first like you guys.*
> 
> Its easily to see many of you are easily manipulated. You love watching the controlled media like ALL Americans on both sides (Democrat and Republican and Independent). Thats why the US is the way it is today and has been. Its getting worse.
> 
> ...


^^^^^ Another example of a wineheaded statement from a rambunctious 26 year old. Son, this is just from common sense 101 ... Take the average age in years of the regular posters here at PF, and clearly you can reconcile that our opinions are based on life experiences and world history that has been studied.

Don't be a dick with ears.

PS Mods/Admins, please accept this post as an official request for a dick with ears meme to be used when applicable.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

No_One said:


> seems like yall dont with "kill mooslims"


Definitely tool...

The jury is still out on whether he is "sheep" or "sheep lover".

I do hope he takes Coastie up on his invitation though.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Denton said:


> Hey man, nice shot!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

What's more fun? Eating stir fried Yote or a Prepper forum pissing match?

Seems once you acquire a taste for it *dog is fine table fare. * Some prefer it venison, elk and horse..........

A search on the word "dog" turned up these, From the L + C journals vol. 4 (return journey ascending the Columbia river). There are many more examples and this is just vol. 4:

I also purchased four paddles and three dogs from them with deerskins. the dog now constitutes a considerable part of our subsistence and with most of the party has become a favorite food; certain I am that it is a healthy strong diet, and from habit it has become by no means disagreeable to me, I prefer it to lean venison or Elk
and it far to tYe horse in any state.

being convinced that the perouges were behind I halted and directed the men to dress the dogs and cook one of 
them dinner little we had our completed our meal Capt. Clark arrived the perouges and landed
opposite to us.

we were visited by ftue-ne-o alias Commorwool 8 Clatsops and a Kil-a-mox; they brought some dried An- chovies, a common otter skin and a Dog for sale all of which we purchased. the Dog we purchased for our sick men,

we arrived at the Cathlahmah village 1 where we halted and pur- chased some wappetoe, a dog for the sick, and a hat for one of the men.

we purchased a considerable quantity of wap- petoes, I 2 dog~, and 2 Sea otter skins of these people. they were very hospItable and gave us anchovies and wappetoe to eat

here we exchanged our deer skins killed yesterday for dogs and purchased others to the number of 12 for provisions for the party, as the deer flesh is too poore for the men to subsist on and work as hard as is necessary.

I hope we have now a sufficient stock of dryed meat to serve us as far the Chopun- nish provided we can obtain a few dogs horses and roots by the way.

these people were very unfriendly, and seemed illy dis- posed had our numbers not detered them [from] any acts of violence. with some difficulty we obtained five dogs from them and a few wappetoe.

we purchased two dogs of these people who like those of the village b[eJlow were but sulky and illy disposed; they are great rogues and we are obliged to keep them at a proper distance from our baggage.

we halted at this village and dined. pur- chased five dogs, some roots, shappalell, filberds and dryed hurries of the inhabitants.

I hed to purchase 3 dogs for the men to eate & some Shap-per-Iell.

Sg~ O. informed me that Cap L. had ariv:ed with all the canoes into the bason 2 miles below and wished some dogs to eate. I had 3 dogs purchased and sent down. at 5 P. M. Cap~ Lewis came up.

I purchased a dog and some wood with a little pounded fish and chappalels. made a fire on the rocks and cooked the dogs on which the men breckfast & Dined.

made a fire to cook a dog which I had purchased for the men to eate, and returned to the lodge which I had slept in last night.

Capt. Clark and party; he had not purchased a single horse. he informed me that these people were quite as unfriendly as their neighbours the Skillutes, and that he had subsisted since he left me on a couple of platters of pounded roots and fish which an old man had the politeness to offer him. his party fared much better on dogs which he purchased from those people.

we had every ·thing imediately taken above the falls. in the mean time purchased 2 Dogs on which the party dined.

we halted at a small run
just above the village where we dined on some dogs which we purchased of the inhabitants and suffered our horses to graize about three hours. there is no timber in this country we are obliged to purchase our fuel of the natives, who bring it from a great distance. while we halted for dinner we purch[asedJ a horse.

we purchased three dogs and some shappellel of these people which we cooked with dry grass and willow boughs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A coyote crossed the road in front of me on the way home from work. I tried to clip him so I could bring him home to eat, but he dodged my car.
Damned Jooos.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

No_One said:


> Damn mooslums


3 day ban please stop bickering with members this is a community not a youtube comments section. We are here to constructive, not counterproductive.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

They say you can take a horse to water but you can't make him drink. Thus was the case with old No one. (plays sad harmonica cowboy movie ending while sitting on the porch, roll credits)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Leon said:


> 3 day ban please stop bickering with members this is a community not a youtube comments section. We are here to constructive, not counterproductive.


Good God man! Don't do that. I was hoping he would follow the link several here have given him in PMs to the OTP where the boys are not constrained by the rules of civility.

Now that dream is all shot to hell for 3 days! Sheesh! :devil:


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Inor said:


> Good God man! Don't do that. I was hoping he would follow the link several here have given him in PMs to the OTP where the boys are not constrained by the rules of civility.
> 
> Now that dream is all shot to hell for 3 days! Sheesh! :devil:


It's a permanent ban now he reported me for giving him the suspension and berated me. I got no patience for fools today.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Leon said:


> It's a permanent ban now he reported me for giving him the suspension and berated me. I got no patience for fools today.


Meh... Sobeit - let a fart and never see it. :tango_face_grin: We'll get 20 more millennial retards just like him in the next week. I sure hope the next batch is smarter than this one though.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Leon said:


> It's a permanent ban now he reported me for giving him the suspension and berated me. I got no patience for fools today.


Something tells me this was his intention from the beginning. Now his posts are all gone and anything he quoted says "originally posted by no one..."

Just an observation...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> Meh... Sobeit - let a fart and never see it. :tango_face_grin: We'll get 20 more millennial retards just like him in the next week. I sure hope the next batch is smarter than this one though.


Considering the ingredients used in previous batches I wouldn't count on the next batch being any smarter. Although, this dumb ass did seem to be redefining how low the bar can go.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dmet said:


> Something tells me this was his intention from the beginning. Now his posts are all gone and anything he quoted says "originally posted by no one..."
> 
> Just an observation...


Yes. 
Never, ever mess with Leon.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Some more dog dining from the L + C expedition vol. 3 (decending the snake and columbia rivers to fort clatstop 1805):

we pur- chased fish & dogs 2 of those people, dined and proceeded on.

our diet extremely bad haveing nothing but roots and dried fish to eate, all the Party have greatly the advantage of me, in as much as they all relish the flesh of the dogs, Several of which we purchased of the nativs for to add to our store of fish and roots &c. &c. _ 2

we purchased all the fish we could and Seven dogs of those people for Stores of Provisions down the river

halted at an Indian Lodge, to purchase provisions of which we pre- cred some of the Pash-he-quar roots five dogs 2 and a few fish dried, after takeing Some dinner of dog &c. we proceeded on.

Most of our people having been accustomed to meat, do not relish the fish, but prefer dog-meat, which, when well cooked, tastes very well. - GASS (p. :no).

bought 7 dogs & they gave us several fresh salmon & some horse dried

This morning after the Luner observations, the old chief came down, and several men with dogs to sell & womin with fish &~ the Dogs we purchased the fish not good.

Several men and woman offered
Dogs and fish to Sell, we purchased all the dogs we could, the fish being out of season and dieing in great numbers in the river, we did not think proper to use them,

The fish being very bad those which was offerd to us we had every reason to believe was taken up on the shore dead we thought proper not to purchase any, we purchased forty dogs for which we gave articles of little value, such as beeds, bells & thimbles, of which they appeared verry fond,

A very cold morning wind S W . about 1 0 0 Indians come over this morning to see us, after a smoke, a brackfast on Dogs flesh we set out,

landed at 5 Lodges of Pierced noses Indians at 4 miles where we encamped and 42 purchased a little wood to boil our Dogs & fish,

purchased a Dog for supper Great numbers of Indians view us, we with much dificuelty purchased as much wood as cooked our dog this evening, our men all in helth.

W e purchased 12. dogs of them & 4 Sacks of Pounded fish, and some fiew Dried Berries, and proceeded on

we Purchased of those people 3 Dogs they gave us High bush cramburies, bread of roots [blank space in MS.] and roots, they were pleased with musick of the violin.

they gave us fish to eate and sold us fish salmon trout, some Wap-to roots and 3 Dogs

brought for sale some roots buries and three dogs also a small quantity of fresh blubbet". this blubber they informed us they had obtained from their neighbours the Callamucks 1 who in- habit the coast

a whale had recently perished. this blubber the Indians eat and esteeme it excellent food. our party from necessaty having been obliged to subsist some lenth of time on dogs have now be- come extreemly fond of their flesh; it is worthy of remark that while we lived principally on the flesh of this anamal we were much more healthy strong and more fleshey than we had been since we left the Buffaloe country. for my own part I have become so perfectly reconciled to the dog that I think it an agreeable food and would prefer it vastly to lean Venison or Elk.

these people speak the same language with the Chinnooks and C[1]atsops whom they also resemble in their dress customs manners &c. they brought some dryed salmon, wappetoe, dogs, and mats made of rushes and flags, to barter; their dogs and a part of their wappetoe they disposed off, an[d] remained all night near the fort This morning Drewyer and Collins returned having killed two Elk only, and one of those had died in their view over a small lake which they had not the means of passing it being late in the evening and has of course spoiled, as it laid
with the entrals in it all night; as the tide was going out we could not send for the dk today, therefore ordered a party to go for it early in the morning and George and Collins to con- tinue their hunt; meat has now become scarce with us. -


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Well I missed all the fun in the middle of the thread... again, but

W-A-Y back when I was in the Navy, we pulled into Subic in the Philippines. We took leave and a Filipino shipmate took me home with him way up in the mountains. As the guest of honor at dinner that night I got the first and largest skewer of kabob. He asked me if I knew what we eating. I said "I got an idea." He said yeah, its dog. Then he goes, "you know what you were supposed to get as the guest of honor?" I said I could only imagine. He laughed and said he told them to not bother, just give it to Dad. They also made blood pudding, of which I did not partake.

We had an Asian family move in down the road from us at Pensacola long ago. First they fenced in the back yard and had a dog. Then more fence and the yard was halved, they had two dogs.. Then some more fence and the yard was quartered, a dog in each section. Soon the dogs started to disappear from the yard. By the end of summer everyone in the neighborhood was asking, "where did all the stray dogs go?" When I told them my theory they were like, :vs_shocked: Lol!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Some more dog dining from the L + C expedition vol. 3 (decending the snake and columbia rivers to fort clatstop 1805):
> 
> we pur- chased fish & dogs 2 of those people, dined and proceeded on.
> 
> ...




Wow...great info. Thanks. Did not realize Dog was better than Elk..which I always thought was highly tasty The story also seems to verify Uncle Ben's warning that fish and visitors stink in three days.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So I wonder how many dogs the Corps of Discovery consumed? I should have took a count when I started this.......

Some more "wok your dog" from L + C vol.4:

I purchased a dog and some wood with a little pounded fish and chappalels. made a fire on the rocks and cooked the dogs on which the men breckfast & Dined.

we purchased 3 dogs which were pore, but the fattest we could precure, and cooked them with straw and dry willow.

this village contains about 700 soles here we turned out our horses and bought 5 dogs & some wood and dined

cook our dinner which consisted of the ballance of the dogs we had purchased yesterday evening and some jirked Elk.

we purchased 4 dogs of those people on which the party suped hartily haveing been on short allowance for near 2 days.

we directed Frazier to whom we have intrusted the duty of making those purchases to lay in as many fat dogs as he could procure; he soon obtained ten.

we purchased some dogs and shappellell this morning. we had now a store of 12 dogs for our voyage through the plains.

these people will not eat the dog but feast heartily on the otter which is vastly inferior in my estI- mation, they sometimes also eat their horses, this indeed is common to all the indians who possess this annimal in the plains of the Columbia

we divided the last of our dryed meat at dinner when it was consumed as well as the baIlance of our dogs nearly we made but a scant supper and had not anything for tomorrow

We had several applications to assist their sick which we refused unless they would let us have some dogs or horses to eat.

*End of Vol.4*

Not much eating of dogs in Vol. 5 they are back over the divide on their way home. Lots of mentions of dog, but Lewis's pet dog, not for table fare.


----------

